# GiiKER cube concerns



## adimare (Jul 22, 2018)

For anyone unaware, a GiiKER cube is a 3x3 with sensors on each center piece that relays each move performed on the cube via bluetooth. The simplest way this could be used for cheating would be by handing over a GiiKER cube for scrambling, and then using a phone in the waiting area to know the scramble you'll get ahead of time.

The use of GiiKER cubes is covered under regulation 2i (while competing, competitors must not use electronics or audio equipment), so there's no need to add or modify the existing regulations to forbid them. What concerns me is that since they're relatively new, scramblers and judges might not notice someone trying to use one during a competition; a potential cheater could just change the stickers on a GiiKER cube to hide the charging ports and it could very easily go unnoticed.

Even if scramblers and judges get acquainted with how GiiKER cubes look like and start checking cubes they suspect might be a GiiKER, a modder could replace the pieces of a GiiKER cube with different ones. At some point it might be necessary to check all cubes before scrambling them to make sure they don't contain sensors behind the center caps


----------



## bigballerstatus (Feb 16, 2019)

this is very interesting now that i think about it. hmmmmmm


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 17, 2019)

a cube could be analysed with some sort of metal detector when scrambling


----------



## Hazel (Feb 17, 2019)

I think we should just go with the honor code. If there's a world record then checking the cube right after before they have a chance to switch it out is probably a good idea, but otherwise, assume all competitors are using non-Giiker cubes until suspicions arise.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 22, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> a cube could be analysed with some sort of metal detector when scrambling


The core has metal in it.


----------

